# Chris/Crystal Hall / @transqueerbitch / @1toofew102many



## Melkor (Dec 25, 2016)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, CHRIS!​
So, one of the more lol moments in the Lizzie thread has been the complete and total meltdown that twitter user @transqueerbitch has been having at random KF users. This little salt machine was discovered to be Chris "Crystal" Hall of Ogden, Utah. Relevant links to social media will follow.
   

https://www.facebook.com/crystalkerrihall?fref=ts (archive)
https://tw.tinf.io/transqueerbitch (archive)

Chris achieved some notoriety earlier last month, participating in a flag burning protest at their school, Weber State University. Below are pix and links to the event which also facilitated discovering Chris' identity. A special thanks to @zedkissed60 for finding this and subsequently the dox on Chris.
 

http://fox13now.com/2016/11/15/utah...ts-after-burning-flag-at-post-election-rally/
http://www.standard.net/Local/2016/...owerful-statement-against-Trump-and-hate.html

In addition to being an edgelord flag burning fake tranny, Chris is also on the debate team for his school. As you will see in caps from their twitter meltdown, Chris still needs to learn more about the dangers of Godwin's Law.

  

So essentially, what we have here is a fake tranny edgelord flagburner who will attack a widow just to make himself feel good about himself. Other good finds about Chris include his silliness about being a "multiple system" with three different personalities that will post for him on twitter and some random edgelord posting. These include Crystal, Moon, Amethyst and Lysandre. Should be a lot of fun overall, enjoy!

Currently, Chris is embroiled in a Twitter slapfight involving @seboodle, @AllisonOfLV429, and Amanda Waite's own Twitter, @psychobunny56. It's gotten to the point where Chris has claimed that KF has LITERALLY KILLED TRANNIES VIA HARASSMENT, but when asked to prove it, he backpedals and makes no attempt to prove his claims.


Spoiler: Concentrated Autism




















He even chimped at another twitter user when they used the word tranny offhandedly, and even admits to harassing Amanda because of some imaginary slight against trans women that Amanda didn't even commit.
  

Completely ignoring the fact that Trans Lifeline itself is incompetent--not only because of the fraud and mishandling of funds by Greta and co., but the sheer negligence of their so-called "volunteers", Chris places the blame on the cissies.


More screenshots to come in later posts, so stay tuned!

Special thanks to @yawning sneasel for helping with the OP.

EDIT: A personal account of Chris:



shitlordkin said:


> So I knew Crystal personally in high school and some of their family.  I can give some insights into Chris. He claims knowing he was trans since he was little, but supposedly admitted he "never considered it" until someone brought it up in casual conversation about 2 years.  He obsessed over it for a time, and was on hormones a few months later. Just like that.  His family says he was not gender dysphoric at all as a kid, and certainly wasn't in high school.
> 
> He hates his uncle because he outed him on facebook.  Apparently just showing Chris dad his facebook profile where he changed his public name, gender, and photo to a woman is considered "outing".    Nobody in their family gives a shit about him being trans, but don't want him in their lives because he's such a toxic asshole.  He intentionally burns bridges so he can cut off all the cis patriarchal oppressors.
> 
> ...



The saga originally began with Amanda speaking out against Trans Lifeline's medium post regarding the Tumblr post that was made a month or two ago.
 

As stated before, Chris has more to learn when it comes to Godwin's Law.


He's also convinced that foul play was involved regarding Elizabeth Waite's suicide, and insists on continuing to harass a grieving widow. He then denies that Amanda is "queer" anymore because apparently, because Amanda came to KF to speak to us directly, she's now the enemy.
 

There was also a point where Chris showed off his autistic smugness because he thought he had the upper hand in the argument. Eventually, it was shown that that wasn't exactly the case.


To top it all off, not only is Chris harassing Amanda on Twitter, he's also being an EVIL WHITE MALE by shoving himself into her Facebook posts to leave salt.


ETA 10/10/2020:
Special thanks to @George Boreman for updating us about Chris’ activity as far back as 2018:


George Boreman said:


> So this thread died just a little before he got lolzy again.
> 
> Some background. Every 6 months mormons have a big meeting where their leaders preach about stuff to the whole church, called General Conference. These are held in Salt Lake and tickets to get in can be pretty hard to get. As part of it, the names of various leaders are presented to the audience.
> 
> ...


----------



## heathercho (Dec 25, 2016)

If anyone deserved their own thread, it was this hideous manbitch re tard.
Multiple misfortunes to this multiple fucktard.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 25, 2016)

Now for the facebook photo dump!


Spoiler: For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 25, 2016)

Did this person get the idea that Amanda killed Lizzie from Phil or did they come to that conclusion on their own?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 25, 2016)

Such typical white male behavior from a typical white male. Harassing a poor queer woman recently widowed. I bet he's some kind of GamerGater.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 25, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Did this person get the idea that Amanda killed Lizzie from Phil or did they come to that conclusion on their own?


Well, Phil's twitter DID like one of Chris' posts...


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 25, 2016)

Well, this has been a long time coming.
Grats, Chris. You finally get your chance to fight the fascist monsters of the internet mean people club.
I hope it's everything you dreamed it would be.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 25, 2016)

Melkor said:


> View attachment 166618 [/SPOILER]



All normal people hate psychotic freaks who want to mutilate children to satisfy their own depraved fetishes.


----------



## repentance (Dec 26, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Did this person get the idea that Amanda killed Lizzie from Phil or did they come to that conclusion on their own?



They were attacking Amanda before Phil had any idea Lizzie existed.


----------



## Manapan (Dec 26, 2016)

Melkor said:


> To top it all off, not only is Chris harassing Amanda on Twitter, he's also being an EVIL WHITE MALE by shoving himself into her Facebook posts to leave salt.
> View attachment 166600



Aww, now I regret deleting their other comments on the rest of my public Facebook posts. I only left the most innocuous one.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 26, 2016)

Manapan said:


> Aww, now I regret deleting their other comments on the rest of my public Facebook posts. I only left the most innocuous one.


Not your fault. I probably would've done the same thing if I were in your situation.


----------



## folandi (Dec 26, 2016)

Maybe powerlevelling. I work in a psych facility as a nurse and out of curiosity I've bought up multiple systems with the doctors there. Every single doctor I've talked to has stated it's complete horseshit and almost always someone with borderline personality disorder making shit up for attention


----------



## Melkor (Dec 26, 2016)

folandi said:


> Maybe powerlevelling. I work in a psych facility as a nurse and out of curiosity I've bought up multiple systems with the doctors there. Every single doctor I've talked to has stated it's complete horseshit and almost always someone with borderline personality disorder making shit up for attenton


It's an incredibly rare mental illness at best.

Most of the time the people who claim to be multiple are faking it.

I guess that makes Chris a fake bitch.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 26, 2016)

For someone on a debate team they sure suck at debating or making rational argument with out resorting to ignoring the other person and just repeating their argument.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 26, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> For someone on a debate team they sure suck at debating or making rational argument with out resorting to ignoring the other person and just repeating their argument.



Imagine Donald Trump as a dingdonged trans woman.


----------



## Collections Agent (Dec 26, 2016)

I like how the racist, power-hungry, aggressive man that believes his people are genetically superior is constantly calling people nazis


----------



## RP 520 (Dec 26, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> I like how the racist, power-hungry, aggressive man that believes his people are genetically superior is constantly calling people nazis



Since you mentioned Nazi,I'm reposting the exploitable.


----------



## Lithos (Dec 26, 2016)

And now he can feel special.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 26, 2016)

"HAIL GRETA
HAIL OUR PEOPLE
HAIL VICTORY"
-Chrystal Hall, 2016


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 26, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> And now he can feel special.
> View attachment 166841
> 
> View attachment 166844


I still think his autism is real


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 26, 2016)

Hall is bad at Social Justice (and more importantly, bad at argumentation), see the below tweet archive

http://archive.md/A263n


----------



## Melkor (Dec 26, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> And now he can feel special.
> View attachment 166841
> 
> View attachment 166844


"Diagnosed disabilities"


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 27, 2016)

If Crystal really has alters (which she doesn't), I'd love to hear about all the trauma that caused her to become so irreparably damaged.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 27, 2016)

He's changed his claim to saying that KF made threads on at least 3 people solely because they were trannies.

Where's the proof, though?


----------



## Smutley (Dec 27, 2016)

You can't be violent on the internet, because it's intangible.  It's like saying the TV is violent.  It's not, it's something you must actively consume and something you can immediately disengage from.  

Also, we make threads on insane trannies and insane normies.  The key word here is "insane", not "tranny".


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 27, 2016)

Smutley said:


> It's not, it's something you must actively consume and something you can immediately disengage from.



Immediate disengagement requires self-discipline and willpower.  Most of these dingleberries lack such qualities.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Dec 27, 2016)

Melkor said:


> He's changed his claim to saying that KF made threads on at least 3 people solely because they were trannies.
> 
> Where's the proof, though?
> View attachment 167389


Aren't most of the trannys featured here usually here because of another reason besides their being trans?  Like the whole trans issue is just the frosting on a 3 layered Batshit crazy cake, they aren't here ONLY because of Trans-ittude.  I would enjoy seeing her list of people ONLY HERE FOR TRANSNESS.  Bet it would take her ages to find them, and she wouldn't even be right about it being only trans.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 27, 2016)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> Aren't most of the trannys featured here usually here because of another reason besides their being trans?  Like the whole trans issue is just the frosting on a 3 layered Batshit crazy cake, they aren't here ONLY because of Trans-ittude.  I would enjoy seeing her list of people ONLY HERE FOR TRANSNESS.  Bet it would take her ages to find them, and she wouldn't even be right about it being only trans.


Pretty much, just being a tranny won't get you a thread here. Hell, being a loud and obnoxious tranny won't do it either, though it will probably get a few people to notice you. You have to really be pants on head, batshit and have a history of chimping to actually get a thread going. Even then unless they actually keep doing crazy shit people will lose interest.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 27, 2016)

This Allison Holiday person is tearing Chris a whole new asshole.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow man, these facebook reviews are great lol content. Adam Corolla once said on Loveline something that stuck with me as a great quote, "this kid got enough college in them to make them nice and stupid." think that is the case with this moron.

This is for the Spartanburg, SC Police Department, but Chris lives in Utah...



Spoiler: So much salt





























Spoiler: Transphobic Fucks Facebook Should Ban























Spoiler: More Salt


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 27, 2016)

Jesus, & I thought Nora Reed was an insufferable, self-righteous little cunt. This bitch is going to give me an aneurysm.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 27, 2016)

Yet another moron who thinks dissent should be illegal but then goes out of their way to shit on cops.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Yet another moron who thinks dissent should be illegal but then goes out of their way to shit on cops.



It's wonderfully ironic that if the time ever came to round up people for being obnoxious, insufferable cunts, these people would be astounded when it was them being herded into the gas chambers.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 28, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 167515
> 
> View attachment 167518




...Who the fuck would want to rape this giant mantard in a dress? What the hell is he talking about, he's a giant fucking man. He towers over actual women.  you have no fucking vagina you braindead trainwreck. Like seriously "hunny", you're not going to be walking down the street and mistaken for anything other than a large chinned tard in a dress.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2016)

heathercho said:


> ...Who the fuck would want to rape this giant mantard in a dress? What the hell is he talking about, he's a giant fucking man. He towers over actual women.  you have no fucking vagina you braindead trainwreck. Like seriously "hunny", you're not going to be walking down the street and mistaken for anything other than a large chinned tard in a dress.


I'd do her, tbh


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 28, 2016)

heathercho said:


> ...Who the fuck would want to rape this giant mantard in a dress? What the hell is he talking about, he's a giant fucking man. He towers over actual women.  you have no fucking vagina you braindead trainwreck. Like seriously "hunny", you're not going to be walking down the street and mistaken for anything other than a large chinned tard in a dress.



If the only reason you become a woman is to attain oppression points, you have to pretend like the dangers women face apply to you, too, even if you don't actually look like a woman and are less likely to be targeted by people who prey on women.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> Aren't most of the trannys featured here usually here because of another reason besides their being trans?  Like the whole trans issue is just the frosting on a 3 layered Batshit crazy cake, they aren't here ONLY because of Trans-ittude.  I would enjoy seeing her list of people ONLY HERE FOR TRANSNESS.  Bet it would take her ages to find them, and she wouldn't even be right about it being only trans.



I think I can remember maybe 1 post in main lolcows that was made because of rumors some celebrity came out as a tranny or was transitioning. That post was also locked because it was retarded.

edite: it was Richard Simmons, and to make it even funnier the rumors weren't even true. So Chrystal really needs to dig to prove any of their bullshit lmao.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 28, 2016)

After a bit of digging thanks to @yawning sneasel , there's only a few tweets with "Moon" tagging said tweets.
 
And, strangely enough, when digging for posts tagged with "Lysandre" and "Amethyst", the other two headmates that Chris claims to have... nothing comes up.









Gee, it's almost as if Chris is faking it. Just like he's faking being a tranny.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2016)

You know, reading through that facebook stuff, I notice something. Geena Phillips is in on a lot of lolcows. TLL, Tooter, Chris here, bunch of others. They aren't really a lolcow themselves, but they touch on a bunch of other cows.


----------



## Smutley (Dec 28, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> You know, reading through that facebook stuff, I notice something. Geena Phillips is in on a lot of lolcows. TLL, Tooter, Chris here, bunch of others. They aren't really a lolcow themselves, but they touch on a bunch of other cows.



They're also involved with szaeg/Seth Collins, Phil, I believe richard Jones, the cisphobia group, and Elizabeth Waite  the only reason there's not a thread on her is there's not enough hours in the day for all these stupid people.


----------



## Collections Agent (Dec 28, 2016)

How is someone that had(has?) such a passion for debate so unbelievably hostile towards having a dialogue? He literally just shuts people down in incredibly disrespectful and childish ways any time they try to talk.

That shit dosent fly in a debate, the second "oppression" is mentioned in regards to anything that isn't a 3rd world country or under a dictatorship you lose.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2016)

Chris is starting to hand out blocks


----------



## Lorento (Dec 28, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Chris is starting to hand out blocks
> 
> View attachment 167680



Lol what a faggot, he tries to bait the Farms into getting a thread and then blocks everyone the moment it happens. What an attention seeking manchild.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2016)

Lorento said:


> Lol what a faggot, he tries to bait the Farms into getting a thread and then blocks everyone the moment it happens. What an attention seeking manchild.


I think its because he got attention for his Debate Team Coach








Chris did say that their mode of debate was something they learned in school. In general Guevara he seems like an okay guy, not a lolcow.


----------



## Lorento (Dec 28, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I think its because he got attention for his Debate Team Coach
> 
> View attachment 167689
> View attachment 167688
> ...



A fair point, probably not worth dragging some Coach into all of this mess, though the fact that Christal didn't realise that this might happen is still lolworthy.


----------



## unclestryker (Dec 28, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Chris is starting to hand out blocks
> 
> View attachment 167680



Well I went chris's twitter and noticed that chris deleted most of the kiwi references, but one thread.



Spoiler: It's massive





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





If this have been posted before let me know and I will delete it.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2016)

unclestryker said:


> Well I went chris's twitter and noticed that chris deleted most of the kiwi references, but one thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for the people who have to deal with this guy on a daily basis. Holy fuck, what an :autism:


----------



## Melkor (Dec 28, 2016)

Chris mistook the term ED as eating disorder, then tried to play it off as @seboodle's fault. Also he's making false equivalences.


----------



## Lithos (Dec 28, 2016)

When do you think he's going to play the "I was faking stupid the whole time!" card?


----------



## Melkor (Dec 28, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> When do you think he's going to play the "I was faking stupid the whole time!" card?


Sadly, I think his head is too far up his ass to say that. He's too prideful.

All the better when he's eventually torn down.


----------



## RP 520 (Dec 28, 2016)

I want to see him try to debate irl on the debate team he's on. Don't they usually record debate competitions?


----------



## unclestryker (Dec 28, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Chris mistook the term ED as eating disorder, then tried to play it off as @seboodle's fault. Also he's making false equivalences.



With that exchange it seems to me at least, that chris dosen't know about the serious medical side effects of HRT or he is downplaying it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

I go to sleep and the debate rages on. lol.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I go to sleep and the debate rages on. lol.


I think the debate is over. I think Chris is slipping into DFE mode. Tweetsave is a friend, though


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I think the debate is over. I think Chris is slipping into DFE mode. Tweetsave is a friend, though



Good thing i started that tweetthread so the fascist can't delete all the evidence of fucking up. Or the evidence of failing to understand Greta has a thread because of scamming other trannies and axting like tough shit online while upset at jokes, Kylie has a thread due to being connected to Ahuviya and several bigoted sjw outbursts, and Sophie Labelle got one because her comic calls everything transphobic (and its fun to edit it because  several  characters are annoying af.)


----------



## repentance (Dec 28, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> That shit dosent fly in a debate, the second "oppression" is mentioned in regards to anything that isn't a 3rd world country or under a dictatorship you lose.



They don't care about losing.  All of them have been Godwinising every moment of every day for months.  They have no interest whatsoever in making valid points.  It's all about how many virtue signalling buzz phrases they can cram into 140 characters.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh, and Chrytal, if you're still reading this thread, about Lizzy



Smutley said:


> This thread will not be conventionally funny and I warn you there is some bleak shit here.



It wasn't a funny thread in the same way that other threads are funny. All of the humor there was generated from people like you and Ahuviya/Isabel and Greta misunderstanding and misrepresenting why the thread existed, and what types of discussion were going on inside of it, not from her tragic, sad, and disturbing life.


----------



## IAmNotDavid (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm mostly curious about the 3-4 "alters" that Chris supposedly has that was mentioned in the OP.

Though one Kiwi has found nothing for 2 of them and scraps for another. Do we have anything more definitive?

It's not uncommon for a person to make separate accounts for each "personality" though so maybe we're looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Null (Dec 28, 2016)

If you're not as brittle and pitiful as I am, you've got _cog dissonance_!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

All of my what. I'm not forcing anything on anyone.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Dec 28, 2016)

Null said:


> If you're not as brittle and pitiful as I am, you've got _cog dissonance_!



Hey Null while you're here when do I get my Kiwi SS uniform and swastika pin?  Chris and his sisters keep saying we're fascists but what the fuck is the point of being a fascist if we don't get any of that cool swag?


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Can we invent a new name for him? I keep getting him confused with some other lazy useless tranny.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Can we invent a new name for him? I keep getting him confused with some other lazy useless tranny.



I'd just go with "Bitch" because it's part of the username.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Dec 28, 2016)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Can we invent a new name for him? I keep getting him confused with some other lazy useless tranny.



Skinny Chris.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 28, 2016)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Can we invent a new name for him? I keep getting him confused with some other lazy useless tranny.


Chris with the good hair


----------



## oasys (Dec 28, 2016)

This doesn't make any fucking sense. So in Chris's mind it's like...

TLL: Hello 911? I have reason to be concerned for the wellbeing of a suicidal person.

911: Are they a tranny?

TLL: Um... yes?

911: Great, I'm sending the whole fucking squad. It's imperative that we prevent this tranny suicide by killing them first. OOH RAH!


----------



## Manapan (Dec 28, 2016)

oasys said:


> 911: Great, I'm sending the whole fucking squad. It's imperative that we prevent this tranny suicide by killing them first. OOH RAH!



I think a lot of people in this social crowd believe this, actually. I know Lizzy did. I thought it was partly because she was already afraid of police since she grew up with the Rodney King-era LAPD and partly because she was making threats about charging at the police with a weapon if they came for a welfare check. So, kind of justified in the second scenario but it was her fault there.


----------



## repentance (Dec 28, 2016)

Manapan said:


> I think a lot of people in this social crowd believe this, actually. I know Lizzy did. I thought it was partly because she was already afraid of police since she grew up with the Rodney King-era LAPD and partly because she was making threats about charging at the police with a weapon if they came for a welfare check. So, kind of justified in the second scenario but it was her fault there.



In the scenario where you're planning on killing yourself imminently anyway, why does the cops saving you the trouble even matter?

If you're not planning on killing yourself but are making suicide threats as a cry for help, then there are ways other than calling the cops to get to emergency mental health care.  

I have less of a problem with the "don't call 911" philosophy than I do with the "don't call *anyone*" philosophy.  Maintaining that the only options are either calling the police or doing nothing at all to intervene is a false dichotomy.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 28, 2016)

repentance said:


> In the scenario where you're planning on killing yourself imminently anyway, why does the cops saving you the trouble even matter?
> 
> If you're not planning on killing yourself but are making suicide threats as a cry for help, then there are ways other than calling the cops to get to emergency mental health care.
> 
> I have less of a problem with the "don't call 911" philosophy than I do with the "don't call *anyone*" philosophy.  Maintaining that the only options are either calling the police or doing nothing at all to intervene is a false dichotomy.


It's something that's rooted in fear mongering and anti-cop propaganda.

Like yeah, maybe once or twice a suicidal tranny was killed by cops, but the chances of that happening is incredibly slim.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 28, 2016)

I think what I love about this guy is that he steams into everything utterly confident that he's going to annihilate everyone with his mad hi-skool debating skillz. I like it when he runs up against actual adults.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2016)

It really is a weird dilemma with a stupid solution.

Let me join these idiots on their canvas for a second and assume that transgender people are more prone to being afraid of the police and are more prone to police violence. In the scope of transgender suicide I have to respond by saying: So?

What is the worst that is going to happen? A cop kills a tranny? The cop was called because the fucker was threatening to kill themselves anyways. Whether the cop does it or the tranny, the tranny is dead. Sure, some may conclude they shouldn't call a suicide line because cops may come, but at the end of the day, youre just as dead whether a cop kills you or you kill yourself.

That said, Hall's hair trigger earned them lolcow status; non-lolcows don't nut the fuck up for a month like they did, but the kid will probably even out a bit later in life. Hopefully.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Dec 28, 2016)

So he calls everyone he dislikes a nazi but he IDs one of his "personalities" as Lysandre from Pokemon, the guy who is literally Pokemon-Hitler and wanted to annialate 90% of his nation's population because they didn't fall in line w/ his views. I'm not sure if that's irony or just plain retarded.


yawning sneasel said:


> this kid got enough college in them to make them nice and stupid." think that is the case with this moron.


If you ask me people like this get started at a young age. Liberal colleges just reinforce their victim complex.


----------



## NailsOnAChalkboard (Dec 28, 2016)

The ones that bait the farms for a thread are always the funniest. Can't wait for the cycle of "I'm not bothered at all!" and "pity me! I'm being bullied"


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2016)

Here's a video of them debating (pre-transition). They are the 1NC/1NR: http://speechdebate.binghamton.edu/...s/unlv-bs-vs--weber-hv---csuf--2015--round-5/


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Dec 28, 2016)

Why does everyone think kiwi farms hates trannies?  
Null is tsundre for girlcock and half our members are trannies.
"It's not like I deadnamed you because I like you or anything"
--Ichverbot2000


----------



## sourrascal (Dec 28, 2016)

My friend knows Crystal through the debate community. Apparently Crystal is not a very good debater. Surprise!

EDIT: I meant knows of, not knows. But the Policy Debate community is very close.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2016)

sourrascal said:


> My friend knows Crystal through the debate community. Apparently Crystal is not a very good debater. Surprise!



In a real debate, shrieking BLOOOOCKED in a fake girl voice doesn't win.


----------



## Dunder (Dec 28, 2016)

King n Yellow said:


> Since you mentioned Nazi,I'm reposting the exploitable.
> View attachment 166760
> 
> View attachment 166761


 

Hope I'm not too late to jump on this particular bandwagon.

edit: Cropped the bottom so the feet don't look like crap.


----------



## sourrascal (Dec 28, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> In a real debate, shrieking BLOOOOCKED in a fake girl voice doesn't win.



Have you ever watched Policy Debate? It always makes me feel like I'm having a stroke. It has nothing really to do with public speaking.

Also pretending to intimidate people for being white is pretty popular in PD these days, IIRC.

No, Policy Debate really is a world of its own.


----------



## Lithos (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi there, pre-transition!






Now read all those tweets in his voice.  All those asthmatic gasps in between each tweet...

Though Chris is the one on the left, I think.

Edit:  Here we go.





It's like buzzword diarrhea.

[Archived]


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 28, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Hi there, pre-transition!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord.
Someone should call a doctor. This man appears to be suffering a stroke.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Dec 28, 2016)

oasys said:


> This doesn't make any fucking sense. So in Chris's mind it's like...
> 
> TLL: Hello 911? I have reason to be concerned for the wellbeing of a suicidal person.
> 
> ...


Somewhat late here, but...

I can't really recall any instance where trans people are shot for being, well, trannies.  I'm sure a lot of the militant loonies would like to point out that it's because of sexism (how does this even apply to people who technically are changing genders?), but given how most of the gender divides died back with the whole suffrage movement all the way back when, I think the only way people even know you're trans is if you scream it to the highest heavens.  Most of the issues people have with hair trigger cops are due to interracial issues, not these tranny issues.

But hey, if there's some sort of SJW bandwagon we can jump on and ride to all hell, why not, right?  Black people might be getting unfairly discriminated against, so let's equivocate our problems with theirs and ride off of their coattails and make it even more of a clusterfuck.

God, the boys in blue do not get paid enough to protect the insensitive autistic.


----------



## The Grimace (Dec 28, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Now read all those tweets in his voice.  All those asthmatic gasps in between each tweet...


Is this like a common thing among spergs or something? I've ran into multiple high functioning autistic people that do that.


----------



## Lithos (Dec 28, 2016)

The Grimace said:


> Is this like a common thing among spergs or something? I've ran into multiple high functioning autistic people that do that.


I think it's the modern debate team tactic.  Try to shove in as many points in a given time, and hope the opposing side can't address them all.  Case in point one infamous debate:






THE GASPING!


----------



## RP 520 (Dec 28, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> I think it's the modern debate team tactic.  Try to shove in as many points in a given time, and hope the opposing side can't address them all.  Case in point one infamous debate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Chris H has shown us anything, it's that modern debate doesn't have tactics, it's screaming a bunch of sjw-isms and buzzwords until you lose and then ree afterwards and call your opponents sexist, racist fascists.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Dec 28, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Hi there, pre-transition!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck? _This_ is a college debate club? What a useless, pretentious and autistic activity structure. I'd rather listen to a brony or SU fan sperg on about something than this pretense of adolescent intellectualism that takes itself way to seriously.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 28, 2016)

Fucking Hell, what a train wreck of a person. It's a real shame to see such toxic, disgusting people going to school at Weber State. Mrs. Dude graduated from Weber and we lived just two blocks away from the campus while she finished getting her degrees. Her father was also a professor there, so Weber State has a special place in the heart of our family, and seeing that these SJW fuck ups have a presence there is really depressing and disheartening for me. Most of the colleges here in Utah are fairly conservative, but I guess this Leftist SJW cancer can grow anywhere.

Ogden is a real shit hole, however, so it doesn't surprise me that such a shit stain of a person lives there. I'm glad I don't live there anymore. Any idea if Chris is from Utah and what city he's from? It's always a real treat to know I've got a lolcow living local to me. Maybe I might be able to dig up some dirt on Chris if he doesn't start playing nice.

Edit: Their Facebook profile says they're from Draper, UT. That's on the South-Eastern side of Salt Lake County. It's kind of baffling to me to see such batshit Leftism come from such a Right-leaning area. Maybe little Chrissy wanted to rebel from mommy and daddy once they hit college and had their head filled with cultural Marxism, so they drank the SJW Kool-aid and became a she-male?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Try to shove in as many points in a given time, and hope the opposing side can't address them all. Case in point one infamous debate



That's called a "Gish Gallop", it's named after this creationist tard named Duane Gish, because its the exact tactic that he would use to overwhelm his opponents and "win" the debates he got into.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 28, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> That's called a "Gish Gallop", it's named after this creationist tard named Duane Gish, because its the exact tactic that he would use to overwhelm his opponents and "win" the debates he got into.



That's a fucking elementary school tactic, too. It makes you look like a fucking prick and you're helpless if you get called on it.


----------



## Lithos (Dec 28, 2016)

It's like when you were a kid and you'd get into a contest on who can hold their breath the longest.  Only in this case, it's who can hyperventilate the most without passing out.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 28, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> It's like when you were a kid and you'd get into a contest on who can hold their breath the longest.  Only in this case, it's who can hyperventilate the most without passing out.



I guess asphyxiation could explain Chris' obvious brain damage. Or he's just a re.tard.


----------



## CWCchange (Dec 28, 2016)

Die, Chris.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone else feels like Chris is yet another one of those trans-trenders who is only attracted to CIS girls? So many of the "trans" people we discuss seem to be like that. Probably because they're just CIS dudes who can't hack it as a man, so they start dressing like girls and claim gender dysphoria so they can avoid all the pressures and expectations society places on men. You know, things like rationality, responsibility, hard work, etc.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Dec 28, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Anyone else feels like Chris is yet another one of those trans-trenders who is only attracted to CIS girls? So many of the "trans" people we discuss seem to be like that. Probably because they're just CIS dudes who can't hack it as a man, so they start dressing like girls and claim gender dysphoria so they can avoid all the pressures and expectations society places on men. You know, things like rationality, responsibility, hard work, etc.



Plus they get to roleplay as their lolsoquirky Ramona Flowers-understudy waifus.


----------



## Dunder (Dec 28, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Anyone else feels like Chris is yet another one of those trans-trenders who is only attracted to CIS girls? So many of the "trans" people we discuss seem to be like that. Probably because they're just CIS dudes who can't hack it as a man, so they start dressing like girls and claim gender dysphoria so they can avoid all the pressures and expectations society places on men. You know, things like rationality, responsibility, hard work, etc.


I think you are onto something. It's almost like it's the new justification to be a neet. With the media normalizing it it's easy snowflake points. Once the media starts pushing otherkin I'm sure that will be the new norm. I doubt their push for pedo normalization is getting anywhere since I don't think normies will ever feel anything other than disgust for that.


----------



## sourrascal (Dec 28, 2016)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Good Lord.
> Someone should call a doctor. This man appears to be suffering a stroke.





Feline Darkmage said:


> That's called a "Gish Gallop", it's named after this creationist tard named Duane Gish, because its the exact tactic that he would use to overwhelm his opponents and "win" the debates he got into.



Most Policy debate rounds are like this. It actually is the point of getting out so many points.

Like I've said, Policy has nothing much to do with actual public speaking. It's a game.


----------



## The Giver (Dec 29, 2016)

Graffiti canvas said:


> What the fuck? _This_ is a college debate club? What a useless, pretentious and autistic activity structure. I'd rather listen to a brony or SU fan sperg on about something than this pretense of adolescent intellectualism that takes itself way to seriously.


While I agree, it is good to remember that a college level club is made up of 18-22 year olds doing something in their spare time. So in general probably fair to expect something closer to a high school argument than Lincoln v Douglas.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 29, 2016)

The college policy debate community is currently rife with transtrenders. Tournament registrations include "preferred pronouns" fill-in-the-blanks these days. Using the phrase "you guys" in rounds (and in general) will get you an earful about sexism/misgendering. The activity is becoming increasingly fractured between folks who want to actually debate, you know, policies/the actual debate topic vs. those who talk about transphobia/racism/sexism/etc. even if only tenuously related to the topic/their opponents' arguments. Some universities have now proposed (not sure if they've actually happened yet) holding tournaments where -ism arguments are essentially banned because they're sick of the SJW cancer that has infiltrated and festered in the community.

It's no surprise to me that this lolcow has spawned from the policy debate community. I honestly expect there to be more.


----------



## Dunder (Dec 29, 2016)

sourrascal said:


> Have you ever watched Policy Debate? It always makes me feel like I'm having a stroke. It has nothing really to do with public speaking.
> 
> Also pretending to intimidate people for being white is pretty popular in PD these days, IIRC.
> 
> No, Policy Debate really is a world of its own.


Here's another great example of the current debate standard.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Dec 29, 2016)

The Giver said:


> While I agree, it is good to remember that a college level club is made up of 18-22 year olds doing something in their spare time. So in general probably fair to expect something closer to a high school argument than Lincoln v Douglas.


Rick and Morty have more stimulating debates than whatever the hell that's intended to accomplish.


----------



## sourrascal (Dec 29, 2016)

The Giver said:


> While I agree, it is good to remember that a college level club is made up of 18-22 year olds doing something in their spare time. So in general probably fair to expect something closer to a high school argument than Lincoln v Douglas.



I don't really agree with the way Policy debate works but it's not just college students who are into it, there are professors and professional debate coaches who are paid money to do research. Yes, I met someone this summer whose full time job it was to coach a team. This is just the way the debate style has evolved because it is a competition/game vs actual public speaking. But I guess there are people here who will trash anything academic because it's complicated and "too hard to understand".

I am not a personally a fan of the style or the community (though my good friend is part of it, and I've met other interesting people part of it when I went to a music festival this summer). 



Shiva said:


> The college policy debate community is currently rife with transtrenders. Tournament registrations include "preferred pronouns" fill-in-the-blanks these days. Using the phrase "you guys" in rounds (and in general) will get you an earful about sexism/misgendering. The activity is becoming increasingly fractured between folks who want to actually debate, you know, policies/the actual debate topic vs. those who talk about transphobia/racism/sexism/etc. even if only tenuously related to the topic/their opponents' arguments. Some universities have now proposed (not sure if they've actually happened yet) holding tournaments where -ism arguments are essentially banned because they're sick of the SJW cancer that has infiltrated and festered in the community.
> 
> It's no surprise to me that this lolcow has spawned from the policy debate community. I honestly expect there to be more.



I have a story of someone who got assumed he used "they" pronouns by the debate community because he forgot to put his gender in facebook. There are probably more loony stories but that's the one that comes to mind.



Graffiti canvas said:


> Rick and Morty have more stimulating debates than whatever the hell that's intended to accomplish.



Rick and Morty is a mass market tv show. Policy debate is a competition/game. Really different things.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Dec 29, 2016)

sourrascal said:


> Rick and Morty is a mass market tv show. Policy debate is a competition/game. Really different things.



I think that's the gist of his joke.  The "debates" in Rick and Morty are Morty whining and hand-wringing over the moral implications of everything while Rick just snidely dismisses whatever he says.  This is still more substantive than what passes for debate among millennials.


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Dec 29, 2016)

A lot of the lolcows here have either gotten a thread or brought more attention to it by carrying on like petulant children online. I think this is the third such case I came across since Christmas. She thinks arguing more with people who she feels are vile enemies of hers is going to make things better! How does someone come to the conclusion that fighting over Twitter with Kiwis or trolls in general is a logical thing to do? And Twitter is a fucking awful venue for arguments anyway.

She's also one of those overly militant transgender advocates. She and others don't feel male crossdressers/femboys deserve to be considered one of them because they don't consider themselves girls, and that the transsexuals need to stick together and form this sort of separate trans ghetto which is apart from everyone else. I thought the point of the LGBT/trans movement was equality and not segregation. This extremism is usually what attracts Kiwis' attention. Being trans alone is something most Kiwis give a shit about (though that is used to troll those who are indeed lolcows).

I do sympathize with her about her many medication failures for her disorders. Medication often is as bad or worse than the disorders they're supposed to treat, and very often at least in America drugs are all that's offered. Good psychotherapy by good therapists is somewhat of a rarity and is an afterthought. If she wants to get better, she could start by not doing retarded shit like this. I'm sure the average therapist would agree with me there.


----------



## sourrascal (Dec 29, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I think that's the gist of his joke.  The "debates" in Rick and Morty are Morty whining and hand-wringing over the moral implications of everything while Rick just snidely dismisses whatever he says.  This is still more substantive than what passes for debate among millennials.



I don't really remember the debates in the show. But policy debate has been like this for a while. It's not just a millennial thing.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2016)

Field Marshal Crappenberg said:


> A lot of the lolcows here have either gotten a thread or brought more attention to it by carrying on like petulant children online. I think this is the third such case I came across since Christmas. She thinks arguing more with people who she feels are vile enemies of hers is going to make things better! How does someone come to the conclusion that fighting over Twitter with Kiwis or trolls in general is a logical thing to do? And Twitter is a fucking awful venue for arguments anyway.
> 
> She's also one of those overly militant transgender advocates. She and others don't feel male crossdressers/femboys deserve to be considered one of them because they don't consider themselves girls, and that the transsexuals need to stick together and form this sort of separate trans ghetto which is apart from everyone else. I thought the point of the LGBT/trans movement was equality and not segregation. This extremism is usually what attracts Kiwis' attention. Being trans alone is something most Kiwis give a shit about (though that is used to troll those who are indeed lolcows).
> 
> I do sympathize with her about her many medication failures for her disorders. Medication often is as bad or worse than the disorders they're supposed to treat, and very often at least in America drugs are all that's offered. Good psychotherapy by good therapists is somewhat of a rarity and is an afterthought. If she wants to get better, she could start by not doing exceptional shit like this. I'm sure the average therapist would agree with me there.



Why are you calling Chris "she"? Dude was born with a dick and most likely still has it. As far as I'm concerned, if you're an uppity, egotistical, smug, sanctimonious she-male who enjoys spreading lies and libel/slander about people/groups/forums you've never met and peddle SJW bullshit, then your "preferred pronouns" can go fuck a running lawn mower. People like Phil, Chris Hall, Greta, and the rest of the Rat King deserve neither our respect nor our compliance with their bullshit.


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Dec 29, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Why are you calling Chris "she"?



When I contribute to a thread on a lolcow, whether or not they're trans, I am fixated on condemning and mocking their ridiculous, self-defeating, and/or abhorrent behavior. I'm not interested in trolling them or demeaning them over irrelevant things. I know why people usually misgender the trans lolcows and they can do as they wish. I just like to focus on why they are their own worst enemy and perhaps have a few laughs over it. Maybe the lolcow will even learn something, maybe (probably) not.


----------



## yasscat (Dec 29, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Why are you calling Chris "she"? Dude was born with a dick and most likely still has it. As far as I'm concerned, if you're an uppity, egotistical, smug, sanctimonious she-male who enjoys spreading lies and libel/slander about people/groups/forums you've never met and peddle SJW bullshit, then your "preferred pronouns" can go fuck a running lawn mower. People like Phil, Chris Hall, Greta, and the rest of the Rat King deserve neither our respect nor our compliance with their bullshit.


I like you as a poster, but you need to calm the fuck down, goddamn.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 29, 2016)

Holy fuck.


Spoiler: big


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 29, 2016)

Chris liked a message on Greta's profile where she called @Thomas Jay Wasserberg an asshole.

https://www.facebook.com/gretagustava/posts/10210258722778638?pnref=story
http://archive.md/PuI8C


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 29, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Why are you calling Chris "she"? Dude was born with a dick and most likely still has it.



Note the double standards. No matter how insane troons are - Some retards will respect their ridiculous pronouns while at the same time laughing about other troons with different bullshit pronouns.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Dec 29, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big


I will say, Chris does possess titanic debate skills.

They keep smacking into icebergs and sinking.

Dohohohohoho.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Dec 29, 2016)

This thread is turning into an autistic slapfight about lolcow pronouns while laughing at other autistic lolcows with pronouns. 

Never change, kiwi.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 29, 2016)

Graffiti canvas said:


> This thread is turning into an autistic slapfight about lolcow pronouns while laughing at other autistic lolcows with pronouns.
> 
> Never change, kiwi.


It's not really a slapfight, @The Dude is just a sperg.


----------



## talk talk talk (Dec 29, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Holy fuck.



Oh Chris!

The term you are looking for is "hypothesis testing". And no, what you are doing is not hypothesis testing; it's shenanigans. It *might be* counter-warrants, but you're doing that wrong, too.

s/ An old policy debater who fucking invented most of the tactics you abuse and debated counter-warrants in front of "Wild Bill" Henderson.


----------



## The Nameless One (Dec 29, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big


So he's defending modern day sophistry and then wondering why people are skeptical that his militant beliefs have any relation at all to the truth.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 31, 2016)

I remember giving a Kiwi (I think it was @Cthulhu) tips on how to win debates, what to expect, and how to react.

I can say with outright certainty that Cthulhu would stomp a hole to Ry'leh in Chris's ass and then walk it off given his basic training.


----------



## fam (Dec 31, 2016)

Smutley said:


> They're also involved with szaeg/Seth Collins, Phil, I believe richard Jones, the cisphobia group, and Elizabeth Waite  the only reason there's not a thread on her is there's not enough hours in the day for all these stupid people.


 
Seems she enjoys the attention.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 31, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> I remember giving a Kiwi (I think it was @Cthulhu) tips on how to win debates, what to expect, and how to react.
> 
> I can say with outright certainty that Cthulhu would stomp a hole to Ry'leh in Chris's ass and then walk it off given his basic training.


Actually it was @Anime-Chan but same principle.


----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 31, 2016)

*"KF HAS LITERALLY KILLED TRANNIES!"*

I like this. Even though the closest KF has come to a physical altercation with a tranny, it was when Shrek crossed the country with a knife and a crossbow and interrupted Null taking a shit.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Dec 31, 2016)

fam said:


> View attachment 168834
> Seems she enjoys the attention.


She only throws small insults, blocks people when she feels frustrated, and gets offended at conversations that had nothing to do with her. If I were a child I would like the attention too.


----------



## dacote (Jan 5, 2017)

"I'm persuasive because I've taken classes on persuasion" no that's not how it works. And  those policy debates just sound like cattle auctions, I think I'd have caught more words listening to someone speaking German (and I don't speak German).

How to persuade someone of something:
Step 1. Make sure you're communicating with them in a way they can understand.

Both the behavior of the individual concerned and the style of debate they pursue are in conflict with this. And that's like, step 1, they're fucking up in all kinds of other ways but steps 2+ are beyond the scope of anyone who's failing at step 1.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 5, 2017)

...So the elite of Greta's harassment arm gets defeated by a Brianna Wu parody account, a furry, a cat, and the person they originally harassed.

I'd be fucking _pissed_. Greta's army is one of the most pathetic things ever documented.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 5, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> a Brianna Wu parody account, a furry, a cat, and the person they originally harassed.



I like to call this the "Ayyy Lmao Team"


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Melkor (Jan 11, 2017)

Crystal has been relatively quiet on the Twitter front. Ever since the Alison Holiday account tore him a new asshole on December 31st, he's fallen silent.


Spoiler


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 11, 2017)

Melkor said:


> Crystal has been relatively quiet on the Twitter front. Ever since the Alison Holiday account tore him a new asshole on December 31st, he's fallen silent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Words are apparently violence, so TQB is probs dead now because of how savage of a destruction those tweets were.


----------



## repentance (Jan 11, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Words are apparently violence, so TQB is probs dead now because of how savage of a destruction those tweets were.



No way that cunt is killing herself without a very public, 30-page long suicide note.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 11, 2017)

repentance said:


> No way that cunt is killing herself without a very public, 30-page long suicide note.



But murder doesn't give you time to write 30-page suicide manifestos though.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Collections Agent (Jan 13, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 174921



#NotAFetish #TrueTrans


----------



## Melkor (Jan 13, 2017)

He should get bdsm tips from Phil.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 13, 2017)

Melkor said:


> He should get bdsm tips from Phil.



"The safeword is 'bounce and squeak'"


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 13, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 173968


Well, I would say, they're into punishment and humiliation, but there's a certain line some people would not cross. Photographs of this person just crosses the line into Buffalo Bill territory, and it probably frightens most people.


----------



## unclestryker (Jan 13, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 174921



Tell me how this not a fetish? I bet you this guy has more then a few skeletons in his closet. Wondering if there is a tumblr.


----------



## repentance (Jan 14, 2017)

unclestryker said:


> Tell me how this not a fetish? I bet you this guy has more then a few skeletons in his closet. Wondering if there is a tumblr.



Forget tumblr.  Find the Fetlife account.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 18, 2017)

Chris latches onto a Twitter hashtag for free likes.
 
I'm pretty sure OG wouldn't say half of this shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2017)

In the downtime he's had hundreds or thousand+ tweets screeching for hours and hours about how trannies are real and people aren't feminists because they don't follow his deranged thoughts.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Cow crossover, take a shot.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

God damn, this idiot gets his ass handed to him in every fucking twitter spat. Weber State needs to recruit for the debate team a whole hell of a lot better. This shit is pathetic.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 20, 2017)

I wonder how America's Native populations feel about a bunch of white guys appropriating and misunderstanding their culture to further a bullshit gender crusade.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I wonder how America's Native populations feel about a bunch of white guys appropriating and misunderstanding their culture to further a bullshit gender crusade.


Probably about half wouldn't give a shit while the other half would be indignant.


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 20, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I wonder how America's Native populations feel about a bunch of white guys appropriating and misunderstanding their culture to further a bullshit gender crusade.


Meh.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Feb 27, 2017)

There are technically six "genders" in the Torah, but they are generally understood as aberrations or modifications of man or woman. For example, one refers to a sterile man and one refers to a sterile woman. (So, for example, when a woman went through menopause or otherwise lost her fertility, she was referred to as another 'gender') The other two are for castrated or otherwise gentially deformed men and women.

Essentially, they were just ways for an ancient, pre-medicine culture to explain shit that didn't make sense, like how shellfish is not considered kosher because it was dangerous to eat back in ye olden days.


----------



## lolwut (Mar 6, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> The other two are for castrated or otherwise gentially deformed men and women.


So basically the people of today, who claim there are more than two genders. Although I'm not so sure this is the validation they're looking for.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 6, 2017)

I forgot to post recent twitter slapfights.


----------



## shitlordkin (Mar 19, 2017)

So I knew Crystal personally in high school and some of their family.  I can give some insights into Chris. He claims knowing he was trans since he was little, but supposedly admitted he "never considered it" until someone brought it up in casual conversation about 2 years.  He obsessed over it for a time, and was on hormones a few months later. Just like that.  His family says he was not gender dysphoric at all as a kid, and certainly wasn't in high school.

He hates his uncle because he outed him on facebook.  Apparently just showing Chris dad his facebook profile where he changed his public name, gender, and photo to a woman is considered "outing".    Nobody in their family gives a shit about him being trans, but don't want him in their lives because he's such a toxic asshole.  He intentionally burns bridges so he can cut off all the cis patriarchal oppressors.

He's borderline on the aspergers spectrum, but calls himself full on autistic and claims his autism makes him disabled. He has PTSD because his family didn't tell him he was aspergers, and knowing that they withheld it from him was "traumatic" and causes him PTSD.  Apparently he was someone who always blamed his problems on others, and I guess they didn't want to give him an excuse to blame his problems on, but he did it anyway.

You want to talk about privilege though?  He went to a private school.  His tuition and living expenses are completely paid for because his dad was made him a education account when he was little.  He literally doesn't have to do anything to survive.  He is the personification of retardfeminism.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 19, 2017)

shitlordkin said:


> He's borderline on the aspergers spectrum, but calls himself full on autistic and claims his autism makes him disabled.


I don't think he is borderline, he seems to be a full on, violent Aspie.



shitlordkin said:


> He has PTSD because his family didn't tell him he was aspergers, and knowing that they withheld it from him was "traumatic" and causes him PTSD.


Lol, appropriates PTSD, yet he rages at some idiot on facebook with false facts abd appropriation about MLK.



shitlordkin said:


> You want to talk about privilege though? He went to a private school. His tuition and living expenses are completely paid for because his dad was made him a education account when he was little. He literally doesn't have to do anything to survive. He is the personification of retardfeminism.


Hmmm.......you don't say.



shitlordkin said:


> So I knew Crystal personally in high school and some of their family. I can give some insights into Chris. He claims knowing he was trans since he was little, but supposedly admitted he "never considered it" until someone brought it up in casual conversation about 2 years. He obsessed over it for a time, and was on hormones a few months later. Just like that. His family says he was not gender dysphoric at all as a kid, and certainly wasn't in high school.


Hmmm.......you don't say.


----------



## Poor Choices (Mar 19, 2017)

shitlordkin said:


> don't want him in their lives because he's such a toxic asshole. He intentionally burns bridges so he can cut off all the cis patriarchal oppressors.


If there's any further stories you can tell about this that would probably disgruntle the entitled little shit.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 19, 2017)

shitlordkin said:


> So I knew Crystal personally in high school and some of their family.  I can give some insights into Chris. He claims knowing he was trans since he was little, but supposedly admitted he "never considered it" until someone brought it up in casual conversation about 2 years.  He obsessed over it for a time, and was on hormones a few months later. Just like that.  His family says he was not gender dysphoric at all as a kid, and certainly wasn't in high school.
> 
> He hates his uncle because he outed him on facebook.  Apparently just showing Chris dad his facebook profile where he changed his public name, gender, and photo to a woman is considered "outing".    Nobody in their family gives a shit about him being trans, but don't want him in their lives because he's such a toxic asshole.  He intentionally burns bridges so he can cut off all the cis patriarchal oppressors.
> 
> ...



Hmm, a privileged little shit that whines about everything and may be a fake tranny for added oppression points. This seems to be a recurring theme.


----------



## nad7155 (Mar 19, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Hmm, a privileged little shit that whines about everything and may be a fake tranny for added oppression points. This seems to be a recurring theme.



Modern "social justice" distilled to it's essence.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 19, 2017)

shitlordkin said:


> So I knew Crystal personally in high school and some of their family.  I can give some insights into Chris. He claims knowing he was trans since he was little, but supposedly admitted he "never considered it" until someone brought it up in casual conversation about 2 years.  He obsessed over it for a time, and was on hormones a few months later. Just like that.  His family says he was not gender dysphoric at all as a kid, and certainly wasn't in high school.
> 
> He hates his uncle because he outed him on facebook.  Apparently just showing Chris dad his facebook profile where he changed his public name, gender, and photo to a woman is considered "outing".    Nobody in their family gives a shit about him being trans, but don't want him in their lives because he's such a toxic asshole.  He intentionally burns bridges so he can cut off all the cis patriarchal oppressors.
> 
> ...


These are a lot of juicy details. I'll have to add this quote to the OP.


----------



## Particle Bored (Apr 5, 2017)

Melkor said:


> I forgot to post recent twitter slapfights.
> View attachment 190221
> View attachment 190222


Hm... doesn't complain about "appropriating" Rosa Parks or Ghandi. Sexist Hinduphobe confirmed.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 5, 2017)

There are some facebook conversations that Chris has had where he has expressed being submissive and having "little" tendencies. These conversations on people's comment threads came up while KF was down, but if inclined, some looking over Chris' stuff could lead to finding some of it. Funny stuff and it sorta shows how much of a dildo Chris really is.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Lorento (Apr 5, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 201564
> View attachment 201565



So what this tells me is that this fellow is just a deeply insecure guy who is simply desperate for acceptance, no matter where he finds it. All of these people share this trait, and it really moves me beyond feeling contempt to feeling pity for them.


----------



## repentance (Apr 11, 2017)

Lorento said:


> So what this tells me is that this fellow is just a deeply insecure guy who is simply desperate for acceptance, no matter where he finds it. All of these people share this trait, and it really moves me beyond feeling contempt to feeling pity for them.



I'm never going to feel pity for someone who so viciously attacks others without justification.  I don't care how insecure he is, his crusade against Amanda following Lizzie's suicide was unforgivable and marks him as dangerous rather than just pathetic.

It's easy to feel sorry for these people until you remind yourself of what they've actually done and advocated being done to others.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 11, 2017)

repentance said:


> I'm never going to feel pity for someone who so viciously attacks others without justification.  I don't care how insecure he is, his crusade against Amanda following Lizzie's suicide was unforgivable and marks him as dangerous rather than just pathetic.
> 
> It's easy to feel sorry for these people until you remind yourself of what they've actually done and advocated being done to others.


His behavior just proves that he oozes toxic masculinity. What a tool.


----------



## Tempest (May 25, 2017)

*Trans btchs and bstd*‏ @transqueerbitch
I'm usually a nice person, I'll help you with what you need go out of my way to help me. But you abuse me in a horrendous way, I will go...





*Trans btchs and bstd*‏ @transqueerbitch
...out of my way to make your life miserable and to fuck it up at every possible opportunity. My grudges run deep and strong as will pain



*Trans btchs and bstd*‏ @transqueerbitch
My short list of people I hate I delight in seeing their misfortune, a few I wish were dead and would be happy if they killed themselves...

*Trans btchs and bstd*‏ @transqueerbitch
...because those who have done enough to get on my shortlist have done so much harm to the world, that they would be better not existing


http://archive.md/kArIv
http://archive.md/M215A
http://archive.md/JCjY9
http://archive.md/kIVv8


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (May 25, 2017)

Tempest said:


> *Trans btchs and bstd*‏ @transqueerbitch
> I'm usually a nice person, I'll help you with what you need go out of my way to help me. But you abuse me in a horrendous way, I will go...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please.
The fuck you gonna do?


----------



## The Lizard Queen (May 25, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Oh please.
> The fuck you gonna do?



He could whine on the Internet. I hear that's all the rage nowadays. If so many people are doing it, it must be good for something, right?


----------



## Melkor (May 25, 2017)

"I hope the people I hate kill themselves uwu"
No you fucking don't, the instant you'll hear about their deaths you'll try and make it all about yourself.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 27, 2017)

Tempest said:


> *Trans btchs and bstd*‏ @transqueerbitch
> I'm usually a nice person, I'll help you with what you need go out of my way to help me. But you abuse me in a horrendous way, I will go...
> 
> 
> ...



Ow
the
Edge


----------



## shitlordkin (May 27, 2017)

Apparently Christopher has also now qualified for Social Security disability.     Because he is disabled.  from his autism. and his PTSD.  Seriously.


----------



## Jaimas (May 28, 2017)

Tempest said:


> *Trans btchs and bstd*‏ @transqueerbitch
> I'm usually a nice person, I'll help you with what you need go out of my way to help me. But you abuse me in a horrendous way, I will go...
> 
> 
> ...



If past experience is any indication, the threshold you consider someone to be "better not existing" is "someone who calls me out for being a raging hypocrite and asshole."


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 29, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> If past experience is any indication, the threshold you consider someone to be "better not existing" is "someone who calls me out for being a raging hypocrite and asshole."



Your safe space can't be broken if the people threatening it no longer exist.


----------



## Melkor (Jun 3, 2017)

Earlier posts on his Twitter. He was shrieking at Laci Green and calling her a Nazi.


Spoiler




 
The two images he posted:


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jun 3, 2017)

Melkor said:


> Earlier posts on his Twitter. He was shrieking at Laci Green and calling her a Nazi.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Didn't Laci Green once say "tranny" in a video, which is, of course, a mortal sin and people who do it must be stoned to death?


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jun 4, 2017)

Melkor said:


> Earlier posts on his Twitter. He was shrieking at Laci Green and calling her a Nazi.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's so funny how much they hate Laci now. She hasn't even changed her opinions but she strayed from the narrative by calling out how trash social just ice so now she's a nazi.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jun 6, 2017)

Someone failed to explain to this deficient that touching himself sexually while looking at Laci's cleavage doesn't equate to supporting her in any meaningful way.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 7, 2017)

Melkor said:


>



Gee Chris, what feminists think that equality is bad?
Oh wait that's the feminists that you're on the side of, isn't it?


----------



## Melkor (Jul 26, 2017)

Chris has been a busy bee. He also changed his Twitter handle to @1toofew102many. He's really shilling for the multiple system narrative.


Spoiler: Caps


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Jaimas (Nov 25, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 320227



Yes, that thing you wouldn't exist without is so _blase_ now.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 25, 2017)

Well Chris, why do straight people exist?

Someone has to bang your mom.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 25, 2017)

Isn't this guy a straight dude pretending to be a lesbian?


----------



## George Boreman (Oct 10, 2020)

So this thread died just a little before he got lolzy again.

Some background. Every 6 months mormons have a big meeting where their leaders preach about stuff to the whole church, called General Conference. These are held in Salt Lake and tickets to get in can be pretty hard to get. As part of it, the names of various leaders are presented to the audience.  

On March 31st, 2018 while the names of leaders were being read out, someone in the audience yelled out something three times (later people learned it was "Stop protecting sexual predators"). It was really bizarre and there was quite a lot of chatter about what that was all about. It later came out that it was an ex-mormon woman named Crystal from Utah.

While I don't remember any media mentioning that she was trans it came out quickly and was pretty obvious. I hadn't hit peak trans quite yet but remember thinking that of course a transwoman would make a scene like this. 

Anyway, he got charged with a misdemeanor which was later dropped to an infraction and was fined $340.

Article about his charges being dropped from misdemeanor to infraction

Bench trial result

Go fund me for legal troubles
(X)

Video of his post trial comments

I have a couple accounts that aren't in OP:

Reddit Account

Another twitter
(x)


----------



## Melkor (Oct 10, 2020)

George Boreman said:


> So this thread died just a little before he got lolzy again.
> 
> Some background. Every 6 months mormons have a big meeting where their leaders preach about stuff to the whole church, called General Conference. These are held in Salt Lake and tickets to get in can be pretty hard to get. As part of it, the names of various leaders are presented to the audience.
> 
> ...


Nice find! I’ll have to look into what this walking train wreck is up to nowadays.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Dec 31, 2020)

Uh oh!  Spaghettios!


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/apollo-legend-suicide.82591/post-8056134
		


Credit goes to @CrunkLord420 for making the connection.  It keeps going for a page or three after this.  The best part?





He's watching us, guize.  Gig's up!  We better just pack it in. lol


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Dec 31, 2020)

AStupidMonkey said:


> Uh oh!  Spaghettios!
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/apollo-legend-suicide.82591/post-8056134
> ...


Good. I hope he is the first an hero of 2021. He hates Nazis so much he can kill himself and rid us of a Nazi trying to force their agenda.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Dec 31, 2020)

Damn this nigga be crazy

Filling a whole mason jar with nosebleed blood? Lol what the fuck?


----------



## Postal Pippa (Dec 31, 2020)

Gonna be following this future suicide from here on, need popcorn now


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Dec 31, 2020)

Commenting in thread of future suicide statistic


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 2, 2021)

This thread came back around like a boomerang. Very cool!


----------



## Red Mask (Jan 3, 2021)

Am I the only one who thinks that no one gives a shit about flag burning anymore? Unless you’re a Nationalist or something?


----------

